# New MacBook Pro Camera Issue



## Munki (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I recently bought a MacBook Pro before the release of the new one. I took it back for an even swap for the new one (Sandy Bridge i7, 750gb HDD, 4gb 1333). Well I talked to the sales team on Apples site and the webcam is suppose to be doing a 2560 x 1600 resolution. I took a picture with the camera just to make sure and check everything out..i ended up with a 640 x 480. Someone know of a setting for me to change or something? I don't know crap about a Mac. Kinda pissed I paid $350 for support and they aren't open at 12 am on a monday morning, but I can deal with that..what I can't deal with is this camera. Ideas? Input? 

--Munki--






By ipphreak at 2011-02-27


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 6, 2011)

Are you taking this with photobooth? Try a different app.

the api's in OS X let the application dictate the resolution: Quicktime X and such should let you record at whatever setting you choose.


----------



## Munki (May 12, 2011)

Honestly, I don't remeber what I took this with. I will have to check that out when I get home. It wasn't a application that I bought. It was already on the MBP when I bought it (brand new).


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2011)

I just got a Macbook Pro I5 13 inch two days ago and Mine does the same thing Just use Quicktime X. Mircocenter is having a sale on all MacBook Pro's and I couldnt Resist buying one..


----------

